# Little River inlet



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Got in the skiff this morning about 8. Netted up some finger mullet and jumping mullet, and shrimp. Threw spinner baits and mirrors lures for reds in the back water for awhile to no avail. Lots of bait in the creeks this morning.

Headed to the the inlet for some drifting. Drifted for reds all the way till low tide again to no avail. Did see a dad and what seemed to be his son hook up with a nice red drifting live finger mullet. Took a nice pic and a good release.

Headed out of the inlet. LOTS of bait just outside, spanish bustin' through them every once in a bit. Chased them down and hooked up twice but was bit off both times. Saw a couple real fat ones come flying out ater bait, what a sight.

One guy hooked up with a nice one faught it for about 5-10 minutes on light tackle and then a shark came by and stole em'  damn!

Anyway, thats my report. My skiff is now at the marina so I hope to be doing alot more fishing again. Work has me all kinds of tied up, and the heat is killer but fishing is better than not


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*Nice report*

Nice report. That would be fun fishing around the inlet.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

It was fun for sure. Wanted to make to the run up to Ocean Isle and fish the docks. Heard they been taking some reds in there. But did not make the run. Have to make the swing bridge at the top of the hour in NC, as he only opens it then.

Sitting ocean front project today in Cherry Grove, just looking at the ocean and the Cherry Grove Pier. Little chop on the water, but still people on the pier doing it up.


----------

